# Fishing on Sat.



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You're having way too much fun with the new camera....
and as usual, you're catchin', not fishin'


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Awsome Garry:y:


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome, wish I could find a school like that. The first photo is very cool. What new camera do you have?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

It is the Pentax Optio W60


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice Pics and Nice Fish!!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice job, Garry! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] That underwater shot is sweet!

Tom and I ran into some mixed schools like that, but they gave us the fin and wouldn't eat.


----------

